#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Επιρροή κατακόρυφης συνιστώσας στη σεισμική συμπεριφορά φορέων από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## SMBD

---

----------


## DirectionLess

Tελικά υπήρχε άνοιγμα (σόρρυ για το λάθος, δεν θυμόμουν καλά). Ανέφερα την κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα γιατί τις είδε και ο υπεύθυνος καθ. που έκανα τότε την εργασία και συμφώνησε και αυτός. Προφανώς η πρώτη είναι η έξω παρειά, ενώ η 2η η έσω.

Edit : Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω όμως, δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος ότι το είχα εκτιμήσει σωστά. Λογικά οι ρωγμές θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι διαφορετικά (δηλ. κατακόρυφες, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι πρακτικά αστοχεί λόγω έντονων θλιπτικών τάσεων - το πάνω κάτω από το σεισμό σε συνδυασμό με το μεγάλο βάρος κατασκευής - ).

----------


## noutsaki

καλημέρα.δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι πρόκειται για επιρροή κατακόρυφης συνιστώσας.οριζόντιες ρωγμές εμφανίζονται και στους τοίχους τους παράλληλους με την διεύθυνση της σεισμικής καταπόνησης και για κάμψη εντός του επιπέδου τους.μπορεί και κακοτεχνία όπως είπε είπε ο ρίγκιντ.ευχαριστούμε πάντως για την φωτο!!το θέμα με την επιρροή της κατακόρυφης σε φέρουσα πέραν από τον εακ (όπου θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω ρίγκιντ, δεν νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται ως σύσταση) είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι το έχω δει και στην φυλλίτσα αλλά και στον τομάσεβιτς (επίσης ΠΟΛΥ καλό βιβλίο) αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το ψάξω..πάντως directionless, αν έλυσες με και χωρίς και είδες ελαχιστότατη συμβολή, μαζί σου, νομίζω πως με ψιλοκαλύπτει!για την ιστορία, έχω στείλει mail στον κ.Γεωργιάδη της runet, που είναι επίσης καλός γνώστης όπως και εσείς, αν μου απαντήσει θα σας το κοινοποιήσω.

----------


## DirectionLess

> πάντως directionless, αν έλυσες με και χωρίς και είδες ελαχιστότατη συμβολή, μαζί σου, νομίζω πως με ψιλοκαλύπτει!


Ναι 'σαι καλά ρε συ. Και για να σου πω και τη μαύρη αλήθεια, έχω δει να την εξαιρούν και σε μελέτες και σε εργασίες. Βασικά, μόνο ο Καρύδης ξεσηκώνεται.. Τώρα για το θέμα του υπολογισμού της συνιστώσας, είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα. Ναι μεν στα σχόλια λέει "να λαμβάνεται υπόψην", αλλά στο κυρίως κείμενο αναφέρει ότι καλύπτεται από το βασικό στατικό συνδυασμό 1.35G + 1.50Q. Mπερδεμένα πράγματα...

Υ.Γ. Πάρτον τηλέφωνο τον Γεωργιάδη, είναι πολύ προσιτός και εξυπηρετικός. Θα σου απαντήσει (του αρέσει να τα αναλύει κιόλας). Στο λέω γιατί έχω το WOODEXPRESS και έχει τύχει να τον καλέσω για μερικές απορίες.

----------


## seismic

Η ανάρτηση  167  σε αυτό το θέμα, θα  καλύψει τις απορίες σας.
http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...84%CE%B1/page9

----------

